# Malware disguised as XBone emulator.



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2013)

It seems that malware is spreading amongst people that tried downloading the claimed XBone emulator.
A video showed footage of the fake emulator which gained 75.000 views




 


> Malwarebytes analyst Joshua Cannell told The INQUIRER that a video of the emulator in action, featuring fake gameplay from the upcoming Watch Dogs game from Ubisoft, has received 75,000 views on Youtube despite being only a few days old.
> 
> "Over at emulatorxboxone.com, you'll find the self-proclaimed first and 'best Xbox One emulator out there', a profound statement considering the Xbox One won't be publicly available until this November," Cannell said.
> 
> ...


 

Personally, I think it's pretty funny.
However this could become a serious problem.

Source: The Inquirer


----------



## Osha (Jun 27, 2013)

Why would an Xbone emulator be out when the console itself is months away from being released ? Bunch of idiots, they earned their malware.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 27, 2013)

What kind of Beast would Emulate the Xbox one?
the X360 Emulation isn´t even 100% accurate, imagine the X1.....


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2013)

How dumb are people. sheesh.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone dumb enough to fall this really shouldn't be using a computer in the first place.


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> What kind of monster would Emulate the Xbox one?
> the X360 Emulation isn´t even 100% accurate, imagine the X1.....


 
Are there even X360 emulators?!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone who falls for this deserves to be shot.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jax said:


> Are there even X360 emulators?!


 
yes, but they still are beta or something.....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 27, 2013)

People actually fell for that? Seriously? It's such an obvious scam.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jax said:


> Are there even X360 emulators?!


there is _one_ but i cant even load games yet


----------



## Arras (Jun 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> What kind of Beast would Emulate the Xbox one?
> the X360 Emulation isn´t even 100% accurate, imagine the X1.....


Well, if the architecture is close enough it might actually be easier to emulate/virtualize. It's still obviously fake though


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Anyone dumb enough to fall this really shouldn't be using a computer in the first place.


 

I disagree. I think anyone dumb enough to fall for this shouldn't be using oxygen.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm surprised we haven't had the usual flood of idiots running to this site and flooding the Xbone forum with "IS DIS 4 REAL?!?! I WANT DOWNLOAD BUT I R AFRAID!!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Anyone who falls for this deserves to be shot.


 
I was about to say something along the lines of _"anyone who falls for this deserves whatever the consequences"_ but you beat me to it.


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone who falls for this deserves to lose their reproductive organs.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Anyone dumb enough to fall this really shouldn't be using a computer in the first place.





Foxi4 said:


> I was about to say something along the lines of _"anyone who falls for this deserves whatever the consequences"_ but you beat me to it.


 

I was going to say something similar in the OP, but I couldn't...
So I just left it with that I find it pretty hilarious.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 27, 2013)

How stupid can people get?
well who ever they are they deserved it for falling for something that was so obvious


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I disagree. I think anyone dumb enough to fall for this shouldn't be using oxygen.


It's a weird day when I make the nicest comment in these sorts of threads.


----------



## Chary (Jun 27, 2013)

If you believe that there is any Xbone emulator, you deserve the Malware.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 27, 2013)

Not defending this in any way, but wasn't there a working GBA emulator available before the handheld reached American shores?


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jun 27, 2013)

Whoever downloads and runs this deserves to be infected for being an idiot.

the 75k views are probably botted to make it look legit



DiscostewSM said:


> Not defending this in any way, but wasn't there a working GBA emulator available before the handheld reached American shores?


 
Even if there was, the xbone hasn't been released ANYWHERE where as if there was a gba emulator in the us, it was available in Japan for people to develop an emulator


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone who's dumb enough to fall for this needs to have their reproductive organs removed, emasculated with a rusty knife, be forced to watch Justin Bieber music videos, and disallowed to breathe oxygen.  


Okay, that was too harsh. A simple emasculation would be in order. Forcing someone to be emasculated while watching Justin Bieber would be too cruel.


----------



## Friendsxix (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Anyone who's dumb enough to fall for this needs to have their reproductive organs removed, emasculated with a rusty knife, be forced to watch Justin Bieber music videos, and disallowed to breathe oxygen.


 
Unfortunately, the same people who fell for this actually _enjoy_ watching Justin Bieber videos...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

Friendsxix said:


> Unfortunately, the same people who fell for this actually _enjoy_ watching Justin Bieber videos...


 

Never mind that. It would be equated to those who are into S&M, they would enjoy being tortured I'm sure, they would thrive on such abortive travesties.  Anyway, people are gullible, I bet if you convinced them that saying "orange" slowly forms a different word, they'd fall for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> Not defending this in any way, but wasn't there a working GBA emulator available before the handheld reached American shores?





> JP March 21, 2001
> NA June 11, 2001
> PAL June 22, 2001


 
Source
The system was out in Japan long before it came out to the rest of the world, which seemed to be plenty for them to make an emulator. Compared to this system which has barely even seen the light of day yet (hell apparently it wasn't even at E3.) It's not just doubtful for an emulator to be released for it, it's down right impossible.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd love to meet the type of person who falls for this. Or the people who download "movies" that aren't coming out for months in theaters, since you see those files all the time too. I mean seriously, how do these people live...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

This got moved to GoT?

Meh, better then EoF...


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2013)

Can my 3DS run XBox One games?!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 28, 2013)

Jax said:


> Are there even X360 emulators?!


Well at least the XBONE is x86, so you wouldn't need a ppc-to-x86 dynamic recompiler

Still, anyone dumb enough to fall for it deserves a virus.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

Jax said:


> Can my 3DS run XBox One games?!


 

Mine does.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to make a YouTube video where I show an Xbox 360 emulator for the Nintendo DS and add a link in the description which leads to an infinite loop of advertisements and surveys giving me insane amounts of profit daily.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I want to make a YouTube video where I show an Xbox 360 emulator for the Nintendo DS and add a link in the description which leads to an infinite loop of advertisements and surveys giving me insane amounts of profit daily.


 
Sounds like a plan. Let's do it!


----------



## Osha (Jun 28, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I want to make a YouTube video where I show an Xbox 360 emulator for the Nintendo DS and add a link in the description which leads to an infinite loop of advertisements and surveys giving me insane amounts of profit daily.


 
That's absolutely evil. I love it !


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I want to make a YouTube video where I show an Xbox 360 emulator for the Nintendo DS and add a link in the description which leads to an infinite loop of advertisements and surveys giving me insane amounts of profit daily.


 

I'd love to see that. Imagine all the hateful comments you'll get from those who think it's real. The evilness, I love it


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 28, 2013)

Jax said:


> Are there even X360 emulators?!


 
There is only an XBOX emulator, and it can barely run the "Start Menu" for Halo!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> There is only an XBOX emulator, and it can barely run the "Start Menu" for Halo!!!


 
DXBX runs Turok iirc
Xeon ran Halo 1 iirc.
DXBX is under constand development, Xeon is dead tho.



> Dxbx compatibility
> ------------------
> 
> Version 0.5
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I want to make a YouTube video where I show an Xbox 360 emulator for the Nintendo DS


I already did one.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I already did one.


 

I have pixie bitemarks.
Oh god my sides!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2013)

GUYS GUYS I'M TOTALLY EMULATING THE XBOX ONE YOU SHOULD SEE THE AMAZING GAMES I'M PLAYING CALL OF DOODY 592 AND HALO 21 IT'S SO GREAT OMFG


----------



## GHANMI (Jun 28, 2013)

Meh...
My NES can emulate PS Vita games


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL To think that these guys got boned even before Microsoft's now-abolished DRM and stuff. I, for one, will never repeat my mistake of underestimating their stupidity ever again.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 28, 2013)

How gullible can people be?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 28, 2013)

I suppose next it will be a PS5 emulator.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I suppose next it will be a PS5 emulator.


 
I think I saw one the other day.



Hielkenator said:


> How gullible can people be?


 
Let's just say that these people think that by pronouncing the word "orange" slowly, they will come up with a different word.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 29, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> DXBX runs Turok iirc
> Xeon ran Halo 1 iirc.
> DXBX is under constand development, Xeon is dead tho.


 
I was thinking of Xeon. I completely forgot about DXBX....


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I was thinking of Xeon. I completely forgot about DXBX....


 
And CXBX ;p
But DXBX is a Delphi port of CXBX so their basically the same.
And don't forget the 360's Xbox emulator ;p


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 29, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> And CXBX ;p
> But DXBX is a Delphi port of CXBX so their basically the same.
> And don't forget the 360's Xbox emulator ;p


 
Lol. I _hope_ Microsoft was able to emulate their *own games* on their _*own console*_!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Lol. I _hope_ Microsoft was able to emulate their *own games* on their _*own console*_!!!


 
Roughly 350 games of the Xbox's library can be emulated.
With the hacked emulator, this amount is increased.

I know that Hello Kitty Roller Reascue wasn't officialy listed as a game that could be emulated on the 360, but it works perfectly fine on the hacked one for sure.


----------



## roastable (Jun 29, 2013)

Using an emulator when games haven't even been released yet?
Seems legit.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 29, 2013)

Dinoh, you're full of BS. This is legit...
it truly tries to emulate the XBone... specially Kinect "Real Life Legal SpyWare(TM)" data transfer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2013)

Survival of the fittest.


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 6, 2013)

God damnit internet..


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> What kind of Beast would Emulate the Xbox one?
> the X360 Emulation isn´t even 100% accurate, imagine the X1.....


 
Imagine the slow downs and glitches it will make inside the game; it will be as worse as BIG RIGS.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 7, 2013)

If someone is dumb enough to think there's a Xbone emulator they probably already have a system that's riddled with malware


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 7, 2013)

And in other news wheres that original xbox emulator at?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 8, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> And in other news wheres that original xbox emulator at?


 
DXBX.
High level emulation so don't expect much yet.


----------

